# flooring



## clayton babbitt (Oct 21, 2016)

have carpet,would like to replace with bambo half inch thick?have two slide outs ,will they leave marks on fioor?any other ideas?


----------



## C Nash (Oct 21, 2016)

Clayton all depends on how your slides go out and in.  Most will not clear.  You can goggle replacing flooring in rvs and get a lot of hits.  lot of people have done it and I am planning on trying.  Allure flooring from home Depot seems to be a favorite


----------

